

Fruits and Vegetables Are Trying to Kill You - mojoe
http://m.nautil.us/issue/15/turbulence/fruits-and-vegetables-are-trying-to-kill-you?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email

======
mojoe
Some of the conclusions are a stretch, but the science behind the triggering
molecules is pretty awesome.

